# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Ranking mundial del mercado fotovoltaico 2014

## Jonasino

> 13/04/2015
> 
> La agencia Internacional de la Energía ha publicado el avance de su informe anual, en el que se refleja un crecimiento de la potencia global fotovoltaica con cifras muy desiguales entre países
> 
> China y Japón lideran el mercado fotovoltaico (por instalaciones y capacidad en 2014). Por detrás, el año pasado avanzaron de forma destacada otros mercados como Australia, Corea, Tailandia o Taiwán. En Europa, por el contrario - y con crecimientos aislados como el de Reino Unido, el mercado disminuye. España, al igual que otros como República Checa, Bélgica, Grecia o Bulgaria, ha experimentado crecimientos prácticamente nulos. 
> 
> En África, Sudáfrica es el primer país africano y en Norteamérica, tanto EEUU como Canadá y, en menor medida, México también están progresando. Chile ha instalado cerca de 400 MW, convirtiéndose en el primer país en Fotovoltaica en América del Sur.
> 
> En global, el mercado fotovoltaico ha crecido en 2014 en 38.700 megavatios de nueva instalación. Todos los anteriores son datos que se extraen del avance del informe anual de la agencia Internacional de la Energía acerca del mercado fotovoltaico en 2014.
> ...




El informe completo: pvps_report_-_a_snapshot_of_global_pv_-_1992-2014.pdf

Fuente: Voltimum.es

----------

Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------

